# Brush cutter for an 8N



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well finly got the cash to get my brushcutter for the old N. What do you all think? Should I get a 4', or 5'? I know the 4' will be a little nerrow for the tractor, but I am doing a lot of brush cutting so figure the lower power demand would be a benafit. Not doing grass mowing so much but seedlings, bushy stuff, and just general woods clearing. 

I am leaning towards the 5 ' becouse of the width, and also if I DO get a higher powerd tractor in the future, it will be better for it. So what do you think? Will a kinda tired 8n pull a 5 footer through some brushy woods? I am not in a hurry, so I CAN take small cuts.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I would think the 4 footer would be easier on your 8N (about 25 HP?) if it is kind of tired like you say. The smaller one will also let you back into and mow tighter spaces a little easier. 

Unless you have hours of land to cut, giving up the extra foot won't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I use a 5' with my 2N..Works great!! 

5' puts the edges just outside of the rear wheel tracks, makes it easier to hog close to trees etc..

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=71196 img>


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Go with 5'. I used a 5' behind my kinda tired 8n for 2 years and never had a problem. Only once when hogging 7 acres that was full of little pines and hay did I have to make 2 passes, it hadn't been cut in 5 years.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK thanks guys. Guess the 5 footers the way to go. Worse case I do two passes. Not a huge deal, becouse I dont have a TON of land, and realy I have the time so I am not in a hurry.


----------

